# Samba Share Problem



## yhq_34 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Guy;

I use samba for  windows share, I found client in same sub network,it's RW speed about 80-100mbps, But when I change the client to different sub network env, it's RW speed is only half of before, do you meet same issue? how to deal?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2016)

That sounds like the router that's between the subnets might be the cause.


----------



## yhq_34 (Feb 23, 2016)

Didn't use router, I divide two subnets (vlan) on the switch.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2016)

Yes, but there's something that routes the traffic between the subnets. Subnets don't magically start talking to each other.


----------

